

Goodbye, Android (and hello, Nokia) - teekay
http://tomaskohl.com/blog/2012/02/goodbye-android/

======
huggyface
I would normally just skip right past, but this sort of intensely boring
personal opinion has no merit for the community at large. This guy likes
making phone calls and his 2+ year old Android device can't optimize that use.
That's great. Not relevant to almost anyone else buying a smartphone.

